# Dust Collector Canister Filter, WARNING!! Shake your canister pleats often.



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I fixed my problem today, so check my latest Blog.*

*I had my shop became a sawdust hazard the other day.

I was doing a lot of sawing, and all of a sudden, it was snowing sawdust in my shop.

I looked up at my dust collector, & the cover of the canister had popped loose,

& that's what caused the sawdust storm.

The canister has a lever that controls a flapper that shakes the pleats for clearing them.

When I purchased the canister, it didn't say how often to shake it clean.

I guess I'm going to do it more often from now on.

I glued the cover back on with polyurethane glue.

I'm also trying an experiment, by putting a deflector vane on the bottom of the canister.

Because there were a lot of larger sized chips that that got caught in the pleats.

I'll let you know how this works after using it for awhile.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After cleaning the filter the DC works much better now.

With a 1 micron filter I think it will also plug up much quicker.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*There seems to be more action going on in the collector bag now.*

Here's a picture of what I did.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dick: i thought mine sayed to shake it every day. GaryK also made a statement to that same fact about 1 yr ago is I remember correctly.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I have to get up on a ladder to do it, so it takes a little more effort, & I must not have read the directions, as usual!!!


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Dick….Is there a way that you can extend the handle on flapper so you dont have to climb to operate it?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dick when I converted mine from a bag system to a canister this is the handle arrangement that came with my setup.










You might be able to do something like that with some wood and a broom handle.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It hasn't happened to me yet, but it did to my brother. He had the same advice - make it a habit to rotate the flapper everyday. All the air that gets sucked in a dust collector has to get out. It goes out through the filter. The flapper keeps the filter open on the inside by knocking the dust off the filter, so it can fall into the bag.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Never happened to me either but once I forgot to turn the flappers for a few weeks and it took some work to loosen them up so they would move freely again.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm presently jerry-rigging a cranking mechanism, so I won't have to climb a ladder.

It is 9 feet from the floor. I never had to worry about it that high up with the filter bag.

I'll post it when it is done.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I fixed my problem today, so check what I did in my Blog.


----------

